
Why the death of Moore's Law wouldn't be such a bad thing - jonbaer
http://www.techradar.com/news/computing/why-the-death-of-moore-s-law-wouldn-t-be-such-a-bad-thing-1175977
======
devx
I think it would be good for it to die because it would mean the current way
of making chips has to die. Maybe after that we'll be forced to think of new
ways to make processors and computers. Perhaps we'll make them more like the
human brain, or perhaps we'll just put a lot more funding into researching
quantum computers, and so on.

That could jumpstart computers that are orders of magnitude faster than what
we'll have by mid-2020's.

